# Education Credential



## hetaldesai1981 (Feb 22, 2021)

Did anyone got ECA for degree from Sikkim manipal university, India

Is yes then please advise degree from SMU is assessed by WES OR ICAS


----------



## Chiderajude (Apr 20, 2021)

I also want to know this...


----------



## Rob_Chaves (Jun 17, 2021)

I'd like to find this information


----------



## Sagar_Ind2Cad (Aug 10, 2021)

Just send email to WES and get it confirmed.


----------

